# carot wood tree use ??



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

is their any wood value like cutting up for small boards, i have one that is going to be taking out , they are a Invasive Species , to florida and is Illegal to sell and transplante here in florida, they are soppose to be cut down , the seed's are carried by birds , their are 4 seed's in each pod and their are lot's of pod's each yr. i have check with the county and their know nothing ? the tree is soppose to have came from austrailia ? thanks for reading


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You sure you have the spelling right?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Carrotwood...

SS-AGR-165/AG111: Natural Area Weeds: Carrotwood (Cupaniopsis anacardioides)

As for woodowrking value...

http://www.woodworkforums.com/6561-tuckeroo-carrotwood-yanks/

See the 5th post. I'd say if it's available go for it!


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

JOAT said:


> You sure you have the spelling right?


no carrotwood i left out a R to early , must have left school that day


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

del schisler said:


> no carrotwood i left out a R to early , must have left school that day


I'm not familiar with it, but... I have an idea.

It is a Tamarind. I read that Tamarinds are a hardwood that is used to make furniture. Of course just being in a family does not mean that it has the same qualities. just the guilt by association method, but possible.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've tried making boards out of Douglas maple found growing wild here in the NW (mostly a shrub). It has never worked but the wood makes beautiful turnings. You never know unless you try.


----------

